# A cute little video of Ziggy



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

aww thats very cute Aly, he sure is becoming a handsome little boy


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

He is ADORABLE!! I see he's being a good boy and eating all of his veggies at the bottom of his cage, hehe!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> I see he's being a good boy and eating all of his veggies at the bottom of his cage, hehe!



Thanks Laura and Rosie- he is really good. It took him a little while but he loves veggies now- corn is his favorite, then lima beans


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

awww he is sooo cute. Give him a squeeze and scritch from me


----------

